
Complete Guide to Know the Stem Cell Characteristics That Determine Cell Fate - benniebio
https://www.creative-bioarray.com/services/stem-cell-research.htm
======
benniebio
Neural stem cells often exhibit different fates due to the expression of
different carbohydrate patterns on the cell surface. And these carbohydrate
molecules promote the potential properties of neural stem cell membranes and
ultimately determine their cell fate. Stem cells can be applied for a variety
of human diseases, but it is difficult for researchers to determine what cell
types these stem cells will transform into when they are transplanted into the
patient's body. When the researchers transplanted the same number of stem
cells into the body of two patients respectively, if the stem cells
differentiated into neurons in one of the patients and differentiated into
astrocytes in another patient's body, then the final treatment of these two
patients will be significantly different. Based on current research results,
researchers can predict the differentiation endpoint of neural stem cells and
their possible cell fate, which may enhance the success rate of stem cell
transplantation therapy for many types of diseases.

------
benniebio
This pathway is active in transplanted cells and developing brain cells, so
when the brain is formed during body development, the pathway may control
neural stem cells to form astrocytes and neurons. At present, researchers are
testing whether this pathway can alter the behavior of transplanted cells or
the way in which the developing brain is formed. The researchers focused on
the internal "machines" of cells that first added carbohydrate molecules to
observe the molecular mechanisms underlying the process.

Researchers have discovered that specific proteins on the cell surface may be
altered by this pathway, which can help elucidate how carbohydrate molecules
tell stem cells to differentiate into specific types of brain cells. For
further study, researchers are expected to find more specific methods to
improve the efficiency of stem cell transplantation for the treatment of body
damage and various diseases through more in-depth research.

------
benniebio
In the research published in 2008, the researchers discovered a new method
that can take advantage of the potential characteristics of cells to identify
and classify neural stem cells with different fates. The researchers claim
that the difference in cell surface carbohydrate may be the reason why these
bacteria have different potential properties. And then researchers examined
several pathways that add carbohydrate molecules to the cell surface, and
found that one pathway can help make neurons, while another pathway can help
make astrocytes. By stimulating the neural stem cell pathway and altering the
cell potential properties, the researchers were able to create more astrocytes
and fewer neuronal cells, which suggesting that the carbohydrate molecules on
the cell surface can control the fate of neural stem cells.

------
benniebio
Scientists have identified intrinsic cellular properties that affect the fate
of neural stem cells, which may affect the type of brain cells that are
differentiated from neural stem cells, such as neurons, astrocytes and
oligodendrocytes, etc. Related research may help researchers develop new
methods to predict or control the fate of stem cells, therefore, it can be
better applied to human transplantation therapy.

